# New ND Aquatics Vivariums



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Here are our new vivariums from ND Aquatics. We will eventually have the full room furnished in these vivs.

Excellent company, great quality and great prices!


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow! wish I had all them set-ups lol, they look really loverly, once there all taken up by reptiles can we see some pictures?


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW that looks great I can't wait to see what you have in them all. how much did all the vivs cost.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice.
But, er, why are the heatmats inside the vivs not outside??


----------



## snake_slave (Jun 12, 2007)

Mez said:


> Nice.
> But, er, why are the heatmats inside the vivs not outside??


heat mats will be getting tiled over...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

We got our aquarium from this company and i was blown over by the quality of their work.

Well done good choice.

Marina


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I get all my Vivs from ND....excellant quality and good value for money....:no1:


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Mez said:


> Nice.
> But, er, why are the heatmats inside the vivs not outside??


Don't worry, they are only in there as we were wiring up.

With heat mats we tile them over and silicone the tiles in place with aquarium sealant. We then have the thermostat probe on the tiles above the heat mat.

I'm not the type of person to go and put my snakes at risk...

This lot cost around £650 i think including vat and delivery. I need around another 16 or 18 i think. Then will be replacing the other vivs we have when needed.

These are just for my corns i have at the minute as they are all growing, and for a few royals, and the rainbow boa


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that's an effin good price.. works out at £40 each delivered. Cheaper than the hassle of building one yourself.


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

yes...my dad usually builds them.

Thought it would be easier to just buy them. Took less then a week from them being ordered to being delivered.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice vivs, errr Whats ND ???


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Nice vivs, errr Whats ND ???


Its the company name.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They are an amazing company that build vivs and aquariums to your specification and will also deliver to your door and assemble for amazingly low prices.

I got a 4x2x2 aquarium with hood and cupboard base with holes for external pump ( i could have had a sump built in) deliver over 20 miles and erection all for £350.
You'll find them on eBay.
Marina


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

wow thats a great stack you've got...
if you decided you didnt want them, I would be happy to look after them


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Bloody hell!

It's like the inside of one of my local rep shops! 

It looks amazing! I got my vivs form the same place and i'm really impressed with them too!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I love it when everything is uniform. But then i am anal like that.

Marina


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that totally ROCKS!!!


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I like everything uniform... but i wouldn't think of calling myself "anal" :lol2:

I made a right fuss of getting the vivs to match my furniture, hense why i used ND Aquatics int he first place as they had a great variety of colours. They helped me out and they matched up a treat


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a bit over particular with things like that i am afraid so i am anal.
I freak out when my icons on the desktop are moved about.

Marina


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Got a link to the ebay site, PM me if you wish


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh wow claire that's an amazing setup! 


Katie


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent set up! loads of vivs! lol....

sam


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry, what size vivs are they?
3 foot?

and were they delivered assembled?

also..assumin ppl stat thier heatmats... what is everyones problem with mats inside the viv? are ppl under the impression the underside gets hotter than the top side? [as i often hear "rep get under it and burned"
just wanderin.

Dean


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> just wanderin.
> 
> Dean


where to anywhere good?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

boring,,, try harder.. 

do you know what size vivs those were for that price?
i have the site in my folder...have had for ages so know how cheap they are..BUT.. I dont know about delivery price etc and whether you get a deal on bulk.

will be back later to bumb.

[plenty of amunition in this post to rip the piss]


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> boring,,, try harder..
> 
> do you know what size vivs those were for that price?
> i have the site in my folder...have had for ages so know how cheap they are..BUT.. I dont know about delivery price etc and whether you get a deal on bulk.
> ...


the vivs are 30 X15x15 delivery up to gods country was £70


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool, and they came pre-assembled?
have had nd's price page bookmarked for yonks, they are good priced for standard size vivs and wandered about delivery.
£70 for 16 of them is pretty good indeed..especially if they are pre-asembled.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Have you started filling them yet? :lol2: 

Do we get to see pics? lol


----------



## Kazzaboobers (Aug 23, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> I'm a bit over particular with things like that i am afraid so i am anal.
> I freak out when my icons on the desktop are moved about.
> 
> Marina


:thumb:I am with you on that - at work am called anal, OCD girl and god knows what - but when a job is needed doing well - who do they ask!!!!

Now if only i could get my BD's viv perfectly symmetrical and get a perfectly symmetrical beardie - bugs me that his markings aren't quite symmetrical!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

claireburniston said:


> the vivs are 30 X15x15 delivery up to gods country was £70


 
that's a good price but how much was it from Manchester to 'Boro :lol2:


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I contacted them but as I only want two vivs they won't do them for me


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I think they have a minimum order....£300 I THINK it is


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Fantastic set-up claire. Many more and you will be putting some vivs in the loft:lol2:.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> cool, and they came pre-assembled?
> have had nd's price page bookmarked for yonks, they are good priced for standard size vivs and wandered about delivery.
> £70 for 16 of them is pretty good indeed..especially if they are pre-asembled.


bumping my question


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep they all come pre assembled.

Thanks Paul, can fit another 20 in that room i think....can't go in the loft..i will have nowhere to sleep lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

so they deliver..all assembled...themselves...wow thats awesome.
are they sturdy? i see you have them stacked so i asume so..
does the glass coem out by the way??  its just i ave a few [not from there] which once in use fo ra few months the glass becomes permaently wedged in place...so anoying lol.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have a link to them? I cant find them and I need some vivs ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG I am so jelous 

They look great, good price too !!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Nd Aquatics Contact Details*

Fish tanks, Aquariums. at Aquarist Classifieds

N D AQUATICS LTD 
18c MIMRAM Rd. 
Hertford, Hertfordshire 
SG14 1NN 
Tel/Fax 01992535916 
Mob 07828839392 
[email protected] 



Advertiser: Nerijus
Telephone: 01992 535916
City: Hatfield
County: Hertfordshire
Map Link: Maps of the world, country map search - powered by Multimap ...


Linky for all those who asked.

Marina


----------

